# Comment changer un icone ?



## valentin007 (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir.
J'aimerais savoir comment changer un icone dans le dock aisin que sur le bureaux.
Notament celui du disque dur.
merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Octobre 2007)

Tu devrais aller voir ici :
TUTORIEL : Comment modifier l'apparence de Mac OSX

N'oublie pas la fonction recherche du Forum ou simplement de regarder les sujets &#233;pingl&#233;s dans chaque section


----------



## valentin007 (6 Octobre 2007)

je suis aller voir ce sujet mais je n'y arrive pas.
J'ai suivi les instruction et sa n'a rien donner.... a croire que je suis une vedette de mac osX
:mouais:


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Octobre 2007)

Tu n'es pas arriv&#233; &#224; quoi ? &#192; changer n'importe quelle ic&#244;ne ou uniquement celle du disque dur ? Si ce n'est que le disque dur, je me rappelle avoir d&#233;j&#224; vu ce probl&#232;me sur le forum, mais j'ignore s'il y avait une solution.

Tu peux essayer de le faire par un moyen d&#233;tourner, en modifiant l'ic&#244;ne par d&#233;faut des disques dur avec un logiciel comme LiteIcon.


----------



## valentin007 (6 Octobre 2007)

Je n'arrive pas a changer l'icon du disque dur avec la technique clasique: pomme i sur le DD puis pomme i du nouvel icone et copier coller du nouvel icone sur le vieu du DD.

Je souhaiterai également changer les icones du dock, je ne connais pas les manip si vous pourriez me l'indiquer... 

Pour personnaliser mon dock j'ai essayer d'installer cleardock, mais ce petit freeware n'est pas reconnu par mon mac.
Je l'install normalement et apres rien ne ce passe, ma mise a jour mac osX est la suivante:
10.4.10 est-ce que cela peu jouer ?

je vais essayer liteicone pour le DD.

en attendant vos réponses, merci


----------



## valentin007 (6 Octobre 2007)

lite icone march super bien  
si je veu changer plus d'icones de mon dock, etant donner que le logiciel me propose que de changer le finder, dashboard ainsi que les deux corbeille comment je peux faire pour rajouter d'autre icone? par exemple changer celui de ichat ou bien MSN ou encor itunes?

thanks

Je d&#233;place dans la partie "Customisation"&#8230;


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Octobre 2007)

Pour tout ce qui est dossier, application, fichier, changer l'icône par la méthode du copié/collé via pomme-i fonctionne parfaitement. Seulement, quand une application est dans le Dock, il faut :
1 - Faire le changement d'icône sur le fichier de l'application qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications et ne pas essayer à partir du Dock.
2 - Il faut parfois lancer l'application pour voir que le changement d'icône a été effectué.


----------



## valentin007 (6 Octobre 2007)

chez moi pomme i pomme c pomme v ne donne rien...
les icones refusent de ce changer.


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> chez moi pomme i pomme c pomme v ne donne rien...
> les icones refusent de ce changer.


Tu travailles depuis un compte Administrateur ou un compte standard ?


----------



## valentin007 (6 Octobre 2007)

A priori depuis un compte administrateur ( j'ai verifier dans préférences système => compte).


----------



## valentin007 (6 Octobre 2007)

est ce que le format de fichier peut changer quelque chose ?
mes nouveau icones sont en .icn


----------



## zacromatafalgar (6 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Que voit-on dans la fenêtre "Infos sur" du fichier source au niveau de l'icône en haut à gauche ? Est ce bien ce que tu veux utiliser comme icône ?

1 - Si c'est bien la représentation de ce que tu veux copier, tu dois cliquer dessus pour le sélectionner puis faire command-c pour le copier.
Tu peux maintenant ouvrir la fenêtre d'info du fichier cible (qui doit recevoir l'icône) puis cliquer sur l'icône, en haut à gauche, et coller par command-v

2 - Si ce que tu vois est l'icône générique du fichier et que tu veux utiliser le contenu du fichier comme icône c'est qu'il manque l'icône personnalisée.
Tu peux créer l'icône personnalisée en déposant le fichier sur ce droplet puis procéder au copier/coller de l'icône via les fenêtres infos


----------



## koeklin (6 Octobre 2007)

Certaines icônes ne sont pas faites pour être changées de façon traditionnelle (pomme i): il faut passer par des logiciels tiers comme Candybar 
...et encore la dernière fois que j'ai essayé  certaine rares icônes refusaient de se changer (bug?)


----------



## valentin007 (6 Octobre 2007)

C'est bon, ca marche.
Droplet a fait toute la différence....
 merci et bon week end


----------



## valentin007 (6 Octobre 2007)

J'ai aussi utiliser litelcon..


----------



## Luigi1 (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

Pour changer l'icône d'une application, voici comment procédér.

- Faites un clic gauche sur l'application (pas dans le dock) et choisissez Afficher le contenu du paquet.

- Ouvrez Contents, puis Resources.

- Là, remplacez le fichier se terminant par .icns par l'icône que vous souhaitez assigner à l'application. Attention, l'extension de votre icône doit rester .icns !

- Relancez l'application.

Normalement, ça devrait fonctionner !

Luigi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Allez dis, non c'est pas vrai ?


----------



## lazarusbf (21 Juillet 2010)

Bon, je vais faire mon boulet aussi.
J'ai été voir le tuto, j'ai pris Candybar, j'ai compris le système, du moins je le croyais, pcq çà ne fonctionne pas.
1.J'ai été chercher simplement 1 pack d'icones sur deviantart.
2.J'ai dézippé et pris 2 icones qui m'intéressaient car je veux juste changer celle du dossier Applications et Documents sur le dock.
3.Comme les icones étaient png, j'ai installé Img2icns et compris aussi le système de conversion.
4.Du coup, j'ai été glisser mon icns pour l'icone Applications dans Candybar, il m'a demandé si je voulais faire le changement, blabla, relancer le finder et...aucun changement sur mon bureau !
5.Alors j'ai fait cmd+I pour afficher l'icone du dossier Applic, c'était toujours l'ancienne, j'ai copié-collé la nouvelle, sans résultat, c'est toujours l'ancienne qui s'affiche !

Comprend rien (surtout qu'en plus maintenant sur mon icone Applications s'est rajoutée celle de ma 1ère application (dans l'ordre alphabétique, soit Adium) en surimpression.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Et en fermant la session puis en la relançant, rien ne change ?


----------



## lazarusbf (22 Juillet 2010)

Non, bouhouhou...
Dans le finder, oui, mes icones applications et documents ont changé (et encore, à mon avis là c'est pcq j'ai copié collé les icones aec cmdI/cmdC/cmdV) mais sur le dock, rien n'a changé et toujours maintenant l'icone Adium en surimpression de celle d'origine pour les Applic'..
Bref rien que je voulais.


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2010)

- Virer les icônes du dock (celles qui posent problème) en les glissant hors du dock (POUF fumée magie)
- Glisser les dossiers avec les icônes modifiées sur la partie droite du dock.
- Sur ces mêmes icônes, clic droit et "afficher comme dossier", pour n'afficher que le dossier, et pas le contenu.

Vu que je n'utilise pas le dock, je ne sais plus les termes exacts, désolé.


----------



## lazarusbf (22 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> - Glisser les dossiers avec les icônes modifiées sur la partie droite du dock.
> 
> 
> Vu que je n'utilise pas le dock, je ne sais plus les termes exacts, désolé.



Ai essayé. J'ai glissé mon dossier Applications et Documents du Finder (ceux qui ont la bonne icone modifiée) mais alors...soit çà les efface (!) soit çà les copie (avec tout le contenu de mes documents), ce qui n'est pas le but.


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2010)

Ben c'est quoi le but dans ce cas ?


----------



## lazarusbf (23 Juillet 2010)

Je voulais modifier l'icone du dossier Applic et Documents du dock, tout bêtement.
Si je les copie du finder, j'aurai 2x de l'espace disque occupé pour la même chose. Ce serait idiot d'avoir par exemple 20Gos de documents dans le finder et encore 20Gos des mêmes trucs sur le dock.
Les icones du dock sont juste des raccourcis pour le chemin du Finder, non ? Ou alors c'est encore ma manière de penser pc/windows ?


----------



## wath68 (23 Juillet 2010)

Oui, les dossiers que tu glisses dans le dock sont des raccourcis.
Tu ne vas pas te retrouver avec deux fois les mêmes fichiers, no panic.


----------



## lazarusbf (23 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> - Virer les icônes du dock (celles qui posent problème) en les glissant hors du dock (POUF fumée magie)
> - Glisser les dossiers avec les icônes modifiées sur la partie droite du dock.
> .




Merci de ta patience avec moi!
Mais, pour me répéter: virer les icones du dock, c'est fait.
Quant tu dis glisser les dossiers etc etc c'est bien à partir du Finder ? Pcq si oui, comme je dis, si je glisse mes Documents du Finder sur le dock il copie tout (en double alors) puisque je vois qu'il commence la copie en m'affichant x Gigas à copier pendant x temps. (ce que j'ai annulé).
Pfff, pourtant je sais c'est basique de basique tout çà... Je ne le fais pas exprès.


----------



## wath68 (23 Juillet 2010)

Bizarre ça.
Je viens de faire l'essai : j'ai pris mon dossier "Images" dans le Finder et je l'ai glissé dans le dock, juste à coté de la corbeille, et ça marche impec'.








Il faudra attendre l'avis d'un spécialiste, désolé.


----------



## lazarusbf (23 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bizarre ça.
> Je viens de faire l'essai : j'ai pris mon dossier "Images" dans le Finder et je l'ai glissé dans le dock, juste à coté de la corbeille, et ça marche impec'.
> 
> 
> ...



Sans que tu voies qu'il les copie toutes ?
Enfin bref là j'ai recommencé, glissé sur le dock, on dirait qu'il n'a pas copié cette fois..mais mes icones sont celles d'origine et pas celles modifiées (alors que dans le finder elles le sont!). J'en sors pas.


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Sans que tu voies qu'il les copie toutes ?
> Enfin bref là j'ai recommencé, glissé sur le dock, on dirait qu'il n'a pas copié cette fois..mais mes icones sont celles d'origine et pas celles modifiées (alors que dans le finder elles le sont!). J'en sors pas.


Bonjour

A tester.

Après déplacement dans le Dock, quitte le dock (il va se rouvrir automatiquement) et il devrais avoir les icônes des fichiers où dossiers modifiés.

@+


----------



## lazarusbf (23 Juillet 2010)

Et là je m'humilie encore plus pcq je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait quitter le dock.
Comment on le quitte ?
(mais note que çà ne marchera sans doute pas puisque j'avais déjà éteint/rebooté le macbook et rien n'avait changé).


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Tu ouvres le Terminal (qui se trouve dans le dossier Utilitaires), et tu tapes la commande:

killall Dock

Et le tour est joué.


----------



## lazarusbf (23 Juillet 2010)

Je vais le faire...dès que je saurai comment on le relance après, j'ai déjà assez l'air con comme çà avec mes questions de newbie. 

EDIT j'ai tapé killall Dock, il est parti une fraction de seconde, il est toujours là, inchangé.


----------



## lazarusbf (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est tout de même ahurissant le temps qu'on perd pour des bétises qui devraient prendre 1 minute. Bon, étant donné que le topic se meurt, je vais relire une fois de plus les tutos puisque çà marche toujours pas chez moi.:rose:


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> C'est tout de même ahurissant le temps qu'on perd pour des bétises qui devraient prendre 1 minute. Bon, étant donné que le topic se meurt, je vais relire une fois de plus les tutos puisque çà marche toujours pas chez moi.:rose:


Bonjour

Fait un test.

Tu prend une application (le nom sans importance, travaille sur une copie).

Afficher le contenu du paquet/Contents/Resourses

Là, remplacer le fichier (qui est l'icône visible normalement de cette application) se terminant par .icns par l'icône que vous souhaitez assigner à l'application. Attention, l'extension de votre icône doit rester .icns !

Normalement une alerte s'affiche pour demander si l'on désire modifier.

Ne pas se tromper d'icône, car une application modifiée se trouve souvent avec plusieurs icônes et c'est alors le N° du système lue qui décide celle à afficher.

Et ça doit fonctionner.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bizarre ça.
> Je viens de faire l'essai : j'ai pris mon dossier "Images" dans le Finder et je l'ai glissé dans le dock, juste à coté de la corbeille, et ça marche impec'.
> 
> 
> ...



Horrible ce truc à droite .


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2010)

Pfff m'en parle pas.
J'ai du prendre sur moi pour le faire apparaitre pour pouvoir faire la capture.

Sinon, elles sont belles mes icônes, ou pas ?


----------



## lazarusbf (27 Juillet 2010)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Fait un test.
> 
> ...



Bonjour
c'est gentil de vouloir m'aider mais ce n'est pas l'icone d'une application que je voulais changer (çà je sais le faire) mais celui du dossier principal Applications (et aussi des Documents) *sur le dock*.


----------



## Fìx (27 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Bonjour
> c'est gentil de vouloir m'aider mais ce n'est pas l'icone d'une application que je voulais changer (çà je sais le faire) mais celui du dossier principal Applications (et aussi des Documents) *sur le dock*.



Utilises : 


Si riche >> Candybar
Si pauvre >> LiteIcon

Sinon, la fameuse technique manuelle qui fonctionne très bien, et son alternative : ICI

Deux choses à savoir avec cette technique :

D'une, on va remplacer l'icône du dossier d'origine. (pour les "applications", c'est dans Macintosh HD, pour les "documents", c'est dans ta petite '"Maison"), et de deux, cette technique nécessite d'enlever et de remettre le dossier voulu dans le dock. La nouvelle icône prendra effet une fois le dossier remis [en mode : "Dossier", et non en mode "Pile" ; modifiable par un simple clic droit sur le dossier dans le dock]


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Bonjour
> c'est gentil de vouloir m'aider mais ce n'est pas l'icone d'une application que je voulais changer (çà je sais le faire) mais celui du dossier principal Applications (et aussi des Documents) *sur le dock*.


Bonjour

Pour les dossiers créés par le système j'utilise *Telling Folders* qui créer un dossier avec l'image où l'icône de mon choix.

Les images de mes dossiers systèmes sont alors en couleurs sur un dossier bleu.

Pour l'esthétique une icône détourée est mieux qu'une image.

http://www.macfreeware.fr/index.php?section=description&details=871

C'est vite fait et rapide.

@+


----------



## Fìx (27 Juillet 2010)

J'avais rien compris! :rateau:

Au temps pour moi! :rose:


----------



## lazarusbf (27 Juillet 2010)

Je prendrai le temps d'examiner tout çà quand j'aurai plus de temps.
Là j'avais pourtant cru avoir compris, d'ailleurs depuis mon 1er essai (j'ai installé Candybar), les icones de Applications et Documents dans le Finder sont bien celles que j'ai modifiées (!).
Mais là, j'ai viré celles du dock (icones d'origine) en les déplaçant dans le 'vide' du bureau (hop disparues) et puis je me disais donc qu'en les glissant hors du Finder elles allaient être avec mes icones modifiées, tout simplement...mais non.

Celle du dossier Document m'est revenue sur le dock avec l'icone de base (le bête folder bleu quoi), et les Applications idem, avec en plus celle de Adium en surimpression (1ère applic de mon dossier), je sais pas pourquoi.

Y en a marre.


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> en a marre.


Bonsoir

Vue tes explications précises sur ce que tu recherche, j'ai rien compris.

Donc j'abandonne.

@+


----------



## wath68 (27 Juillet 2010)

Il y a un truc que tu ne dois pas faire correctement.

On va reprendre du début, les basounettes :

Il faut ...
- virer du dock les icônes que tu veux modifier (avec la souris, les glisser hors du dock)
- modifier tes icônes du Finder, avec CandyBar ou autres. Il faudra peut-être re-démarrer, si CandyBar te le proposes.
- glisser les icônes de dossiers sur le dock, coté droit.
- ouvrir le terminal et taper   killall Dock (attention au "k" minuscule et au "D" majuscule) pour re-démarrer le dock.
- cliquer droit sur les icônes de dossier du Dock et choisir "Afficher comme dossier".

Si là ça ne marche pas, je ne vois pas quoi faire d'autre, à part peut-être remettre le dock à zéro en supprimant le fichier préférence com.apple.dock.plist


----------



## lazarusbf (28 Juillet 2010)

Bon, sur mon MBP, lorsque je glisse tant le dossier Applications que le dossier Documents (icones modifiées ok) à droite de la corbeille, il me les copie. Ce n'est pas normal, si ? Quand je dis il me les copie, il affiche donc une barre de progression puisque il copie des gigas et des gigas de documents.
Placer sur le dock, ce n'est pas copier l'intégralité des dossiers du Finder, si ? 
J'ai donc stoppé la copie en cours de route.


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2010)

Ha oui, j'avais oublié ce problème de copie.

Là, désolé, mais je sèche.


----------



## Fìx (28 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Bon, sur mon MBP, lorsque je glisse tant le dossier Applications que le dossier Documents (icones modifiées ok) à droite de la corbeille, il me les copie.



Euhhh..... à moins que tu n'aies confondu les deux dans ton post.... ce n'est pas _à droite_, mais _à gauche_ de la corbeille qu'il faut glisser les dossiers... (à droite, c'est le bureau! :rateau: Et là ça copie, normal.... ces dossiers ne bougeront pas physiquement! Donc OSX les copie par défaut!  )


----------



## lazarusbf (28 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Euhhh..... à moins que tu n'aies confondu les deux dans ton post.... ce n'est pas _à droite_, mais _à gauche_ de la corbeille qu'il faut glisser les dossiers... (à droite, c'est le bureau! :rateau: Et là ça copie, normal.... ces dossiers ne bougeront pas physiquement! Donc OSX les copie par défaut!  )



Non çà aussi j'ai essayé, bouhouhouhouuuuu :rose: 

Ca laisse mes icones avec l'ancienne apparence, b** de m** !! Y a de quoi péter un cable là non ?
Et le pire c'est qu'il m'affiche l'icone d'Adium au-dessus (enfin, SUR) celle de base du dossier Applications. (alors que, pour la 173ème fois que je le dis, dans le finder elles sont changées comme je veux).

Vraiment, je m'excuse de squatter ce topic pour une bétise pareille.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Il y a un truc que tu ne dois pas faire correctement.
> 
> 
> - cliquer droit sur les icônes de dossier du Dock et choisir "Afficher comme dossier".



*HALLELUJAH !!! *

J'avais pas été jusque là puisque même le killall dock ne donnait rien. 
Bah voilà, c'est fait ! Tout çà à cause du clic droit et "affichage comme pile" à décocher !

M.E.R.C.I. à tous de votre patience, aide et persévérance sur ce sujet !


----------



## Fìx (28 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Non çà aussi j'ai essayé, bouhouhouhouuuuu :rose:
> 
> Ca laisse mes icones avec l'ancienne apparence, b** de m** !! Y a de quoi péter un cable là non ?
> Et le pire c'est qu'il m'affiche l'icone d'Adium au-dessus (enfin, SUR) celle de base du dossier Applications. (alors que, pour la 173ème fois que je le dis, dans le finder elles sont changées comme je veux).
> ...



Mais c'est tout simplement parce que tu laisses le dossier application sous forme de "Pile" dans le dock, et non comme "Dossier"

Du fait, tu vois l'icône de la première application (dans l'ordre alphabétique) qui se trouve dans ce dossier par dessus! 

Donc.... (je répète)


Tu changes l'icône du dossier (bon ça c'est fait)
Tu glisses le dossier à gauche de la Corbeille dans le Dock
Tu fais un clic secondaire (clic droit ou ctrl+clic) sur le dossier, et tu choisis : Afficher comme : "Dossier"





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------




lazarusbf a dit:


> *HALLELUJAH !!! *
> 
> J'avais pas été jusque là puisque même le killall dock ne donnait rien.
> Bah voilà, c'est fait ! Tout çà à cause du clic droit et "affichage comme pile" à décocher !
> ...



Content pour toi, mais j't'avais déjà expliqué là :rateau: => 





Fix78 a dit:


> Utilises :
> 
> 
> Si riche >> Candybar
> ...


----------



## Haendel (10 Août 2010)

http://weloveicons.com/2010/01/marilyn-monroe-stamp/

Je souhaite changer l'icône de Mail par l'icône ci-dessus. Celle-ci est au format .png. Et je n'y arrive pas même avec candybar -_- Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ? 

Merci

Edit : Oups j'ai fais une bêtise, je n'ai même plus l'icône d'origine...


----------



## boudou89 (10 Août 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème que toi.
Il te faut changer ton .png en format icone,j'ai trouve un petit logiciel sur logicielmac
Il te transforme ton image en icone tu n'as plus qu'à faire pomme+i sur l'application mail et tu glisse/depose ton image .icns(je crois!) à la place de l'icone en haut de la fenêtre

J'espère avoir été clair


----------



## Fìx (10 Août 2010)

Pour changer l'icône, tout est expliqué là : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sl-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html

Pour récupérer l'icône d'origine :



Sauvegardes....  
CD Mac OSX
La retrouver sur internet...
Compter sur l'extrême gentillesse d'un MACGéen pour qu'il te l'upload quelque part sur le net (moi j'peux pô, j'suis pas chez moi et tourne sous Windaube sur le lieu de mes vacances! :rateau: )


----------



## boudou89 (10 Août 2010)

oups,petit problème de lien: logicielmac


----------

